# 4 Ways To Get In To Ketosis Faster



## Jim550

I started watching some of the videos from Thomas Delauer after watching the video that Viking posted regarding face ad stomach bloat.  There has been a bit of talk lately on the board regarding Ketosis so I thought this would be a good video.  4 ways to bring on Ketosis faster


Keto Diet Tip: 4 Easy Tricks to Get Into Ketosis Faster- Thomas DeLauer - YouTube


----------



## SURGE

Very good video. I am interested in keto so been researching it myself. No surprise this guy didn't mention insulin!


----------



## ldbruffey

Humalog can help you get into ketosis asap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiquinho

ldbruffey said:


> Humalog can help you get into ketosis asap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



faster/dangerous way


----------



## ASHOP

ldbruffey said:


> Humalog can help you get into ketosis asap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What would be the protocol?


----------



## nspaletta

ASHOP said:


> What would be the protocol?



Would have to be very small doses and monitored..otherwise seems very dangerous to try and get into ketosis this way


----------



## Kineticmacks

I have to say, I just don’t understand the keto diet. It’s definitely not good for you unless you have cancer and cannot have carbohydrates


----------



## Agon

great way of eating for overall health and cutting
reduced inflammationand, potentially lowers risk of althzeimer


----------



## GearPro

Agon said:


> great way of eating for overall health and cutting
> reduced inflammationand, potentially lowers risk of althzeimer



I don’t remember seeing any studies that showed a correlation between keto diet and reduced Alzheimer’s risk, but I could have missed it. Can you give us a link to your source for this info? Would like to read it.


----------



## Agon

GearPro said:


> I don’t remember seeing any studies that showed a correlation between keto diet and reduced Alzheimer’s risk, but I could have missed it. Can you give us a link to your source for this info? Would like to read it.



the results are are on small scale and too soonto be conclusive, why I mentioned 'potentially'
The article mentions a few
https://www.dietdoctor.com/low-carb/benefits/alzheimers


----------



## Xxplosive

In my opinion, you're not getting the most out of keto if you don't combine it IF.


----------

